# Lüfter für Corsair H80? PWM?



## Cracken (1. Dezember 2011)

*Lüfter für Corsair H80? PWM?*

Ich habe diese Woche die Standard-Lüfter der H80 durch meine 2 noch lagernden Enermax Apollish ersetzt. Vorher waren die Temperaturen unschön (81° @ Folding@Home). Die Enermax sind mir nun zu unflexibel nachts zu laut wegen diesen blödsinnigen Temperaturfühlern und die manuelle Steuerung auf der Corsair direkt ist sowieso ein Witz. Ich habe die Enermax aktuell direkt am Board. 

Nun bin ich auf der Suche nach der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau und treffe immer wieder auf Scythe Slip Stream PWM. Ist denn PWM etwas für mich? Verstehe ich richtig, dass ich im BIOS festlege ob "Quiet", "Standard" oder "Turbo" und er dementsprechend die Drehzahlen anpasst? Kann ich den stärksten Slip Stream nehmen, weil dieser alle niedrigeren Drehzahlen auch kann und unter "Quiet" es auch nicht übertreibt?


----------



## Uter (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für Corsair H80? PWM?*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------



## Cracken (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für Corsair H80? PWM?*



Uter schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html



Danke, hat mir schon einmal einen Schritt weitergeholfen.

Ich bräuchte aber noch einige meiner Fragen direkt beantwortet, bzw. direkte Empfehlungen.


----------



## Uter (1. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Lüfter für Corsair H80? PWM?*

Du sollst deine Fragen dort posten.


----------

